# discreet water tanks,,,,,,,,,



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have seen a lot of different water tanks and some are really expensive. Nice but expensive
But I have a question why wouldn't a hot water tank be good for water storage?
Used ones are free and I have seen new ones on sale pretty cheap.
and they fit through door ways nicely. 
and they usually hold 40 gallons and if someone saw it your secret of being a prepper
would still be safe. Has this idea been posted before? Good idea or fail?

What the heck it would also be like having a spare hot water tank encase you ever needed it.

If you capped the two pipes off on the top even in a flood the water would not get contaminated 
when the water reseeded your water would still be good


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have seen a lot of different water tanks and some are really expensive. Nice but expensive
> But I have a question why wouldn't a hot water tank be good for water storage?
> Used ones are free and I have seen new ones on sale pretty cheap.
> and they fit through door ways nicely.
> ...


I believe you have hit on a great idea. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Don't they have larger ones than 40 gallon? BTW above ground swimming pools/hot tubs are also a good way to keep a low profile.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just bought my water storage last week, not bad for 200 bucks


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Don't they have larger ones than 40 gallon? BTW above ground swimming pools/hot tubs are also a good way to keep a low profile.


Yes they do I have a 50 Gal tank in my house.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Most people don't get rid of water heaters unless there is a problem. Usually it leaks. A good one could be put into the plumbing system and used as a tempering tank before the actual hot water tank to allow the water to become room temperature before its water goes into the hot water heater to be heated. It would also keep the water refreshed constantly.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Most people don't get rid of water heaters unless there is a problem. Usually it leaks. A good one could be put into the plumbing system and used as a tempering tank before the actual hot water tank to allow the water to become room temperature before its water goes into the hot water heater to be heated. It would also keep the water refreshed constantly.


 Now there's a great idea,,, Read this real close. Cool,, A total of 80 gallons or more ready to use and always fresh.
And no one the wiser.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.islandsky.com/skywater_esu20.pdf

I don't know if this qualifies as discreet, but I'm getting one.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What a twenty foot container with a 30KW generator isn't discreet? 
Just hope the temperature doesn't drop below 40F and that you have lots of diesel on hand. A standard room dehumidifier will make about a gallon a day.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think it would do too much down here in AZ.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I don't think it would do too much down here in AZ.


Not their fault that you live in an arid climate...LOL! Time to move back into a normal climate.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Well, damn ... that's a great idea, thanks!


----------

